# Off-Air Digital Antenna Recommendations



## aidendey (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello DBS/DishHeads, I've got the 811 receiver, and wanted some input as to what kind of antennas are popular for pulling in local "off air" digital broadcasts. I don't want to mount anything outside unless it is absolutely necessary. I live in the suburban Philadelphia, PA. area, if that makes any difference. Thanks for any advice, Aiden


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Do a search in this forum on "811 and OTA". You'll find overwhelming input on this subject.

Jason


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast forum.

First, you need to determine what digital stations are broadcasting in your area, where they are broadcasting from in relation to your location, and what power level they are broadcasting at. If they are at full power, and you are close (<20 miles), you probably can get by with an indoor antenna. If you are far away, or there are obstructions between you and the tower, then you probably will need an outdoor antenna, or at least an attic mounted one.

Check out www.antennaweb.org for more information.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

I am 55 miles from downtown Chicago and have a 51 element ($60 from Menards) antenna in my attic. I get all the DT channels, I even get CBS which for some reason is on VHF.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Been a long-time lurker, thought I'd add my two-cents here since I've learned lots of good things from watching the forum...

When I first got my 6000U, I had problems with a local neighbor who had International channels... I would leave the room and my box would start changing channels! I figured it was the RF antenna picking up their remote, and since the remote I have does IR too... I took the antenna off and fixed the phantom channel changing.

Oddly enough, this nifty little UHF antenna has proven to be a very nice antenna for my OTA signals... and I'm receiving everything there is to receive here in Raleigh, NC with the UHF "remote" antenna stuck to the back of the box on the antenna input instead of the remote input!


----------



## aidendey (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks to everyone esp. Mark, sorry for using the wrong forum. Excellent info from this site, as always. Thanks Again, Aiden


----------

